# Potato Bombs go BOOM !!!  W/ Q VIEWS



## fwismoker (Apr 30, 2013)

potato bombs.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 30, 2013






Pick out your ingredients but use bigger potatoes, the bigger the better.  I just had some smaller ones on hand. Core your potatoes, i stuffed w/ spam, smoked butter, diced sweet onions and cheddar cheese. 













potato bombs 1.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 30, 2013






Stuff and core, i like to put butter on the ends because it seals the ends up well before plugging w/ the fuse.













potato bombs 2.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 30, 2013






Wrap in foil













potato bombs 3.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 30, 2013






Cook at 375-400













potato bombs 4.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 30, 2013


















potato bombs 5.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 30, 2013






You can't talk about this recipe while on a airplane!  Ok, everyone blows their fuse sometimes!   These are very fun to make as well as tasty.... the whole family can pick out their ingredients and make their own, there is no wrong answer as what to put in. Sorry no Q-View of the inside as i was hungry...lol


----------



## daveomak (Apr 30, 2013)

FWI, evening..... I think I would have called them "Siamese Razor Clam" spuds or something like that....  The do look like clams...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ..

Dave


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 30, 2013)

I forgot to get bacon at the store....they are supposed to be bacon,, UGH!

Bacon just adds that extra something, great none the less


----------



## drtheo (Jun 19, 2013)

OH MY OH MY,  about how long do they take?


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 19, 2013)

DrTheo said:


> OH MY OH MY,  about how long do they take?


No longer than a baked potato would normally take you...just stuffed.   They can be really good but get the big taters to hold more!   You just need to core from each side of the potato to get the hole to go all the way through.


----------



## reinhard (Jun 20, 2013)

Excelent idea!!! Thanks for the pics. Reinhard


----------



## themule69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

